# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Tháp Bà Ponagar Nha Trang và một truyền thuyết đẹp

## hangnt

Đến   thành phố biển Nha Trang, bạn không thể không đến thăm khu Tháp Bà   Ponagar - một trong những di tích lịch sử và văn hoá nổi tiếng của thành   phố này. Tháp bà Ponagar là một quần thể tháp với lối kiến trúc độc  đáo  của dân tộc Chăm, được xây dựng và tu bổ qua nhiều thời kỳ, nằm sát  tả  ngạn sông Cái Nha Trang.

>> *Ngắm tháp bà Ponagar Nha Trang*

Từ   dưới chân núi ngay sát quốc lộ, theo những bậc đá đi lên bạn sẽ gặp  một  khu đất bằng phẳng khoảng hơn 200m2, có 10 trụ gạch lớn cao trên 5m  xếp  thành bốn hàng trên nền gạch rộng. Theo các bậc đá lên cao mãi tới  đỉnh  núi là một nền đất rộng khoảng 500m2. Nơi này hiện có bốn ngôi  tháp,  hai miếu thờ và một nhà nghỉ. Hai ngôi tháp lớn, một cao 18m, một  cao  22,48m, được xây bằng gạch nung. Tháp lớn xây thành 4 tầng, mỗi  tầng đều  có cửa giả, tượng thần và hình thú bằng đá,&nbsp;ở&nbsp;4 góc có 4 tháp  nhỏ, tạo  những đường nét hết sức độc đáo. Tháp lớn nhất thờ nữ thần  Ponagar  (tiếng Chăm có nghĩa là Mẹ Xứ Sở). Tượng nữ thần bằng đá hoa  cương, đặt  trên bệ đá hình đài sen, lưng tựa vào phiến đá lớn tạo hình  lá đề. Tượng  cao 260cm. Những đường nét trên thân hình tượng chắc,  khoẻ, sống động,  hai bầu vú căng tròn đầy sức sống và những nếp nhăn ở  bụng tưởng như  đang phập phồng theo hơi thở.




Theo truyền thuyết, ngày xưa tại núi Đại An (Đại Điển) có hai vợ chồng tiều phu đến cất nhà và làm rẫy trồng dưa nơi triền núi. Suốt một thời gian dài, hễ trái dưa nào chín tới đều bị mất. Ông lão rình và một hôm bắt gặp một cô bé khoảng 9-10 tuổi hái dưa rồi chơi dỡn dưới trăng. Thấy cô bé dễ thương, ông bèn đem về nuôi và thương yêu như con ruột. Hôm đó, trời mưa to gió lớn, cảnh vật tiêu điều buồn bã, cô bé lấy đá chất thành ba hòn dã sơn và hái hoa lá cắm vào rồi đứng ngắm làm vui.

Cho rằng hành vi của con không hợp với khuê tắc, ông tiều lớn tiếng rầy la. Không ngờ cô bé là tiên giáng trần buồn nhớ cảnh bồng lai. Đang buồn lại chợt nhìn thấy một khúc kỳ nam theo nước trôi đến, thiều nữ bèn hiến thân vào khúc kỳ nam cho sóng đưa đẩy. Khúc kỳ nam trôi ra biển rồi tấp vào đất Trung Hoa, hương toả ngào ngạt. Nhân dân địa phương lấy làm lạ kéo đến xem. Thấy gỗ tốt, họ bèn xúm vào khiêng, nhưng người đông bao nhiêu cũng không khiêng nổi.

Thái tử Bắc Hải nghe tin đồn bèn tìm đến xem hư thực và giơ tay nhấc thử. Thật kỳ lạ khi khúc gỗ bỗng nghẹ như tờ giấy, chàng liền đem về cung và nâng niu như báu vật. Một đêm, dưới ánh trăng mờ, thái tử thấy có bóng người thấp thoáng nơi để khúc kỳ nam, nhưng lại gần xem thì tứ bề vắng vẻ, chỉ phảng phất mùi hương từ khúc kỳ nam bay ra. Những đêm sau đó, thái tử vẫn tiếp tục theo dõi... Rồi một đêm, chàng thấy từ trong khúc kỳ nam bước ra một giai nhan tuyệt sắc. Chàng vụt chạy đến, ôm choàng lấy giai nhân. Không biến kịp vào khúc kỳ nam, giai nhân đành theo thái tử về cung và cho biết lai lịch cũng như danh tính là Thiên Y Ana. Thái tử thấy nàng Ana xinh đẹp khác thường bèn tâu phụ hoàng xin cưới làm vợ. Vợ chồng ăn ở với nhau rất tương đắc, sinh được hai con - một trai một gái, dung mạo khôi ngô tuấn tú. Một hôm, nỗi nhớ quê hương thúc giục, Thiên Y bồng hai con nhập vào kỳ nam trở về làng cũ.

Núi Đại An còn đó, nhưng vợ chồng ông tiều phu đã về cõi âm. Thiên Y xây đắp mồ mả cho cha mẹ nuôi và sửa sang nhà của để phụng tự. Thấy nhân dân địa phương còn lạc hậu, bà dạy cày cấy, kéo vải, dệt sợi và đặt ra các lễ nghi... Từ đó, ruộng nương luôn tươi tốt, đời sống nhân dân mỗi ngày một thêm phong lưu. Đến một ngày, có con chim hạc từ trên mây bay xuống, Thiên Y cùng hai con cưỡi hạc bay về trời...

Nhân dân địa phương nhớ ơn đức của Bà Thiên Y nên năm 817 đã xây tháp và tạc tượng thờ phụng. Hàng năm, vào ngày bà thăng thiên (23/3 âm lịch) đều có tổ chức lễ múa bóng dâng hoa rất long trọng.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Nhìn mình lại cứ tưởng ở Lào hay Campuchia ^^
Đọc truyền thuyết hay quá  :love struck: 
Đúng là có đi xa bao lâu thì vẫn không quên về cội nguồn

----------


## nguyetnt

Cùng với các quần thể tháp Chămpa còn lại dọc miền Trung, tháp bà Po Nagar (còn gọi là tháp Thiên Y Thánh Mẫu Ana hoặc tháp Bà Nha Trang) là một công trình kiến trúc độc đáo nằm trên đỉnh ngọn đồi nhỏ bên cửa sông Cái thuộc xóm Bóng, phường Vĩnh Phước, TP.Nha Trang (Khánh Hòa).

Có khá nhiều huyền thoại về sự xây dựng và hình thành nên di tích văn hóa cổ xưa và độc đáo này. Không những thế, tháp Po Nagar lại nằm ở vị trí cao, quay mặt hướng cầu Bóng nhìn ra biển thơ mộng nên mỗi khi du khách đến tham quan phố biển Nha Trang thường khó lòng bỏ qua. Cụm di tích này được xây vào khoảng thế kỷ thứ 8, trong đó ngọn tháp lớn nhất cao khoảng 23 m. Tương truyền rằng, Thiên Y Thánh Mẫu Ana là vị nữ thần được tạo nên bởi áng mây và bọt biển, người tạo dựng ra trái đất, sản sinh nhiều gỗ quý, cây cối và lúa gạo được người dân tôn kính thờ cúng.


Khu vực tháp chính - Ảnh: Đào Tấn Trực
Qua thời gian, tổng thể cụm kiến trúc của Po Nagar còn lại gồm 3 tầng từ dưới lên trên. Tuy nhiên tầng thấp nhất được xem là cổng ngôi tháp nay không còn nữa, chỉ còn những bậc thang bằng đá dẫn lên tầng giữa. Tầng giữa hiện chỉ còn mỗi bên 5 cột lớn xây bằng gạch và 12 cột nhỏ thấp hơn cùng trụ trên một nền bằng gạch cao khoảng hơn 1 m. Tại đây, có một lối bậc thang bằng gạch dẫn lên tầng trên cùng. Tầng thượng có 2 dãy tháp được bao quanh bởi 4 bức tường đá. Dãy tháp phía trước có 3 ngôi, trong đó ngôi tháp thờ chính cao nhất còn gọi là tháp bà Po Nagar với những đường nét điêu khắc độc đáo, dãy phía sau hiện chỉ còn 1 ngôi.

Cả 4 tháp được xây dựng bằng gạch với những trang trí nghệ thuật bằng các chất liệu đá - gốm theo kiến trúc của người Chăm, quay về hướng đông, trên tháp có nhiều hoa văn và phù điêu. Hiện nay, tại đây còn lưu lại nhiều hiện vật, bia ký cổ nhất của người Chăm, điều đó thể hiện được sự gắn liền giữa di tích với các vị thần được thờ ở đây.


Tháp bà Nha Trang - Ảnh: Đào Tấn Trực
Như đúng hẹn, cứ đến ngày 22.3 âm lịch hằng năm, lễ hội Tháp Bà Nha Trang lại được tổ chức. Trong lễ hội này, những nghi lễ truyền thống được tổ chức trang trọng. Riêng phần hội, cả người Chăm và người Kinh cùng các đoàn khách mời từ các tỉnh khác về đây tổ chức sinh hoạt vui vẻ, đặc biệt là qua các điệu múa Chăm giàu bản sắc, thu hút sự chú ý của nhiều người dân địa phương và khách du lịch.

Thời tiết ở thành phố biển Nha Trang đẹp, vì vậy du khách có thể đến thăm tháp bà Po Nagar bất cứ thời điểm nào trong năm cũng phù hợp. Đến đây, ngoài tham quan du lịch thưởng ngoạn cảnh đẹp trời biển, du khách còn tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng một cụm di tích xưa vẫn còn lưu lại nhiều nét độc đáo. Chính những di tích này đã góp phần đưa nghệ thuật kiến trúc Chăm có một vị trí xứng đáng trong kho tàng di sản văn hóa Việt Nam nói riêng và nhân loại nói chung.



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## h20love

giống kiểu tháp ở Cambodia í nhỉ

----------


## anhduc83

Một điểm điếm không thể bỏ qua khi tới NTrang

----------

